# Critical skills rectification



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Day All,

Has anyone of you ever applied for a re print of their CSV? There was a mistake on the CSV and we had to request for a reprint through VFS.

I want to know how long does it normally take? We got the CSV itself in 2 weeks. I am hoping the re-print will come in within 2 weeks or less.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Has anyone of you ever applied for a re print of their CSV? There was a mistake on the CSV and we had to request for a reprint through VFS.
> 
> I want to know how long does it normally take? We got the CSV itself in 2 weeks. I am hoping the re-print will come in within 2 weeks or less.


Hi Rubyruby,

On the VFS site they saying the processing time for TRV rectification is 8 to 10 weeks but i heard people are getting their rectified CSV's in about of 2 to 4 weeks.

Hope for the best it will come very soon 

Thanks

Regards,
Nag


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi Rubyruby,
> 
> On the VFS site they saying the processing time for TRV rectification is 8 to 10 weeks but i heard people are getting their rectified CSV's in about of 2 to 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nag. I am also hoping it comes out quickly because the actual permit itself came out in 2 weeks. Will post again when it's out.


----------



## pankajaol (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please let me know how much time did the rectification take? Also, what are the supporting documents that one must provide for rectification? I need my conditions to reflect that I am an IT Consultant. Currently it shows Electronics Engineer (as my SAQA says Electronics Engineer)

Thanks,
Pankaj


----------

